# Staubschutzfilter nutzen?



## Shaitaan (23. Februar 2010)

Jeder kenn ja das Problem mit dem Staub im Rechner.

Lohnen sich Staubschutzfilter für Lüfter oder leidet der Luftstrom?


----------



## Zus3l (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

Beides korrekt.Es lohnt sich bei einblasenden lüftern aber der luftstrom leidet natürlich-->Widerstand


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

Lese HIER. Da sind bereitz einige Details zum Thema.

@ Zus3l

Was der Luftstrom Betrifft, der ist Abhängig von den Benützten Staubfilter und von der Sauberkeit diesen. 
Mehr Details dazu auch in den bereitz geposteten Link.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

staubfilter machen schon sinn, den erhöhten luftwiderstand nimm ich gern in kauf!


----------



## Shaitaan (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

ich hab nen Coolermaster CM 690 PCGH Edition Gehäuse und wollte den Lüfter für netzteil und die Lüft reinblasen einen Staubfilter gönnen


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

Jo, falls die noch keine Filter haben, lohnt sich das auf alle Fälle, mein Antec 1200 hält mit seinen 3 120mm Lüftern mein Zimmer schön staubfrei, man sieht aber noch 1-2Monaten eine dickere Staubschicht auf den Filtern, Innenraum is aber top staubfrei.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

na ja, hab selbst das antec902, ist ja der kleine bruder deines cases, sind schon gut die filter, doch "top-staubfrei" können selbst die den innenraum des gehäuses nicht halten! sicher fangen sie das gröbste auf, doch von zeit zu zeit kommt man hier trotz der vielen staubfilter nicht am reinigen des feinstaubs vorbei.


----------



## Shaitaan (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

könnt ihr mir Filter empfehlen??


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

Jo, habs jetz 4 Monate und seh trotzdem keine Schicht mit Staub, nicht so wie bei meinem alten Gehäuse, das hatte auch nur 1nen 120mm Lüfter, hatte aber schon Staubflocken nach nem halben Jahr. Solche Filter lohnen sich.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

definitiv!

@shaitaan:
du könntest dir z.b.: aus einem feinem insektengitter selbst filter basteln! eignen sich recht gut! wichtig ist nur, dass das gitter wirklich nur ganz kleine durchlässe hat! weiters sollten die filter immer HINTER die luft-ansaugenden lüftern montiert werden...


----------



## Zus3l (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> definitiv!
> weiters sollten die filter immer HINTER die luft-ansaugenden lüftern montiert werden...



wieso?


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*



Shaitaan schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir Filter empfehlen??



Selber basteln - kostfastnix und ist sehr effektiv


----------



## Blackmac93 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> weiters sollten die filter immer HINTER die luft-ansaugenden lüftern montiert werden...


 das macht für mich Sinn wenn ich das Gitter dahinter pack, setzt sich der ganze Lüfter voll mit Staub und ist dann schneller verstopft. Lieber davor setzen und dann hin und wieder den Filter reinigen


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

ich habs schon in den anderentopic geschrieben und ich wiederholees zur erinerung.

Es gibt im TEXTILHANDEL - METERWAHRE Poliester Gewebe was Identisch ist wie die Netzteil bodenfiltern von Xigmatek Midgard u.ä..

1,5 qm kosten NUR etwa 3,90 EURO. Diesen kann man sich Masschneiden und vor den Öffnungen setzen im inneren quasi vor den Lüftern, doppellagig genommen oder in kombination mit ein Meshfilter.
wirkt wunderbar, geringeren feinstaub durchlässigkeit gute luftdurchzugskraft, muss jedoch bedingt von der Wohnungslage wöchentlich gereinigt werden.
ein abbau ist nicht notwendig, da reicht mit den staubsager drüber zu zihen und der ist sauber.


----------



## Ini (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*

Pollenschutz-Vlies leistet auch sehr gute Dienste wenn es darum geht Fremdkörper aus dem Gehäuseinneren fern zu halten.


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaubschutzfilter nutzen?*



EinarN schrieb:


> ich habs schon in den anderentopic geschrieben und ich wiederholees zur erinerung.
> 
> Es gibt im TEXTILHANDEL - METERWAHRE Poliester Gewebe was Identisch ist wie die Netzteil bodenfiltern von Xigmatek Midgard u.ä..
> 
> ...



Genau so'n Zeug verwende ich auch schon länger - das bringt's 
Nur schade, da? es nicht in schwarz oder wenigstens farbig zu haben ist


----------



## Shaitaan (25. Februar 2010)

Für den Airlow ist ein Unterdruck sicherlich  besser oder?.

Sprich mehr Lüfter die warme Luft aus den Gehäuse bringt als reinkommt


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Im Gegenteil !
Solange Unterdruck im Gehäuse ist, wird der Staub durch jeden winzigen Spalt am Filter vorbei in's Innere gesogen.
(und davon gibt's unglaublich viele)
Es ist besser, wenn die gefilterte Zuluft etwas Überdruck aufbauen kann


----------



## Shaitaan (25. Februar 2010)

Ok danke werde ich berücksichtigen


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab 5 lüfter (1 x Heck + 1 x Seitlich + 1 x Boden + 1 x Front + 1 x CPU = Alle mit Filter) was Herein Pusten und 2 Lüfter was Oben das warme Heraus Saugen.

@ Burkuntu

Das was ich habe ist GRAU aber man kann es Färben wen es sein muss. Dazu nimmt man Textilfarbe.
Fackt ist das Grau (wie das was Ich kaufte) voll OK ist. Ist es im Inneren merkt man den Farbkontrast nicht.


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

DU hast einen CPU-Kühler/Lüfter mit Filter? Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Die Idee mit dem Färben der Filterwatte ist eigentlich nicht schlecht 
Ich habe allerdings doch Bedenken, das die Farbe die Fasern verklebt, sodaß der Staub nicht mehr optimal zurückgehalten wird 
Einen Versuch wäre es wert


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> DU hast einen CPU-Kühler/Lüfter mit Filter? Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


Der filter ist auf der Seitenwand Befestigt in Höhe des CPU.
Da sind 2 Lagen Direkt an der Seitenwand mit Super Glue Drangeklebt und noch ein Meshfilter Drübergeschraubt. 
Das gleiche auch im Unteren Bereich in GraKa Höhe jedoch zusammen mit ein 120er Lüfter auf eine 140 zu 120 reduktion. 
Siehe Bild mitde Linken Seitenwand nach Montage:

@ Burkuntu

FILTER WATTE ? Welche WATTE?
Bloß nicht. Vergiss es. Ich meinte den Poliester Filter wie Ich habe der ist eiggentlich Plaste Gewebe.


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal ein Foto von der Filermatte angehängt, wie ich sie einsetze.
Hier unter dem DvD-Laufwerk.
Die Stäbe sin Fahrradspeichen


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

Ach so, ja so ist es ja klar. Dann habe ich es falsch interpretiert. 

So hab ich das auch gemacht, zumindest so ähnlich. habe den Lüfter an der Seite vor kurzem erst weggenommen.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

@ Burkuntu

Sowas kann man nicht Färben. Das Zerklumt und Verklebt sich. Vergiss es.
Ist das Aussen, Sichtbar?



Ini schrieb:


> Ach so, ja so ist es ja klar. Dann habe ich es falsch interpretiert.
> 
> So hab ich das auch gemacht, zumindest so ähnlich. habe den Lüfter an der Seite vor kurzem erst weggenommen.



Das Beste ist du Setzt filter Überall drann wo Irgendwie luft Angesaugt wird auch wen da kein lüfter drauf ist sindern in Unmitelbarer Nähe.
es ist nichts getan wen du bei ein lüfter Filter hast und nebenan Löcher sind wo kein Filter ist aber im Inneren des Rechners bei 5 cm entfernung von den Löchern die GraKa mit ihre lüftern. Die saugt sich Indirekt Luft und den Dreck  herein Ungefiltert. Das Passiert auch beim CPU deswegen der Filter.


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

Keine Sorge. Ist alles schon längst erledigt. Die Komplette Front hat ein Vlies hinters Mesh bekommen, der Lüfter an der Front hat einen Staubschutzfilter. Der Boden hat ein Vlies bekommen und die Seite ist ebenfalls dicht. Somit sind alle "eingehenden" Öffnungen abgedichtet. Hinten sowie oben wird raus gepustet.


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Ja - wie hier zu sehen 
Frontplatte und seitlich natürlich auch hinter den Bohrungen 
In der Rückwand ist auch noch ein Einlaß gegenüber dem unter dem DvD-LW .


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

@ Ini

Wen du OBEN Heraus Pustest, dan Drehe den Lüfter Hinten UM das er den CPU lüfter Hilft und auch Herein pustet ansonst Erstickst du Ihn.
Wen da 1 Lüfter (CPU) Herein Pustet und bei 2 cm Entfernung 3 Lüfter Absaugen.......... Auaaaaa....... Der Bleibt ja ohne luft weil der 1 lüfter han die 3 Sauger nicht Decken. Aus diesen grund ha Ich meinen auch Umgedreht.
Schau das Bild im Anhang. So hatte ich es auch und Erstikte den CPU Lüfter.

Ich hatte in der Konstelation wie du sie Jetzt hast bei Eingeschaltete Lüfter ein Temperaturanstieg am CPU mit gut 15°C. Das ist totaler NO GO und bedenke mein CPU Lüfter ist ein 120er was bei Bedarf mit 2400 rpm Dreht bis die Bude Rockt wie ein düsenjet

@ Burkuntu

Man sieht es aber nicht so Auffällig. Ist die Kiste aus Edelstahl Selbst Gebaut?
Wird diese noch Lakiert?


----------



## Zus3l (25. Februar 2010)

@einarn
du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die raublasenden lüfter einen derartigen unterdruck erzeugen das sie dem prozilüfter die luft wegnehmen?


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Das Teil ist zwischen den Jahren aus Al-Blech-Resten entstanden, weil das Wetter so mies war 
(siehe Sig und Avatar)
Die Gitter vorn und innen seitlich sind aus VA.
Die Filtermatten färben sich mit der Zeit braun .... wegen Zigarettenqualm


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Die Filtermatten färben sich mit der Zeit braun .... wegen Zigarettenqualm


Meine sind Umsonst Grau. 
Werden Auch BRAUN aus den Gleichen Grund mit den Unterschid das sie in 1 Woche glatt alls FLOKATI Durchgehen könten wegen mein Hund (Siehe Bild)


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe hier auch regelmäßig meine beste Freundin zu Gast :
Halb Sibirian Husky, ein viertel Schäferhund und ein viertel Terrier.
Macht sich aber mehr auf dem Teppichboden als in den Rechnerfiltern bemerkbar


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

Ich denke meine Temperaturen gehen so in Ordnung, derzeit werkelt ja auch noch der Boxed-Kühler des Phenom II, dieser wird aber nächste Woche gegen den Coolink Corator DS gewechselt.


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe hier trotz Filterung wohl noch ordendlich Temperatur-Reserven.
CPU kann ich (noch) nicht auslesen, habe aber eine Warnung ab 60°C im BIOS aktiviert. (boxed Cooler)
Die GTS 250 habe ich bislang auf 70°C bekommen.
Der Blechkumpel zieht jetzt gerade 92 Watt !!
Mit dem BreakOut Briquolo unter Linux, bei dem die GraKa auf 70°C kommt, bleibt er unter 200Watt 
Da werden dann auch das Corsair TX 650W und die HDDs im Kellergeschoß hinter den Filtern nicht zu warm


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

@ Burkuntu

Ja. Deiner hat aber auch eine Andere Beharrung im Vergleich mit mein Yorkie. Abgesehen davon der ist kaum 1 Jahr und wechselt das Fell. Harreverlust was das Zeug hält. Sobald es Wärmer wird bekommt der Eine Glatze Verpasst und danach ist Hofentlich Ruhe da das welpenfell komplett ab Ist.

GraKa 70° C ?   
Bei 60° C GraKa Temp. Verwegert mein Rechner sein Dienst mit ein Bluescreen 

@ Ini

Ich hab momentan nur 2 lüfter an. Ist nicht so Warm und der CPU Lüfter ist auf Minimum. Dabei leuft gerade der DivX Converter was den CPU Belastet wie sau, der AVC Leuft auch noch und Konvertiert Videos + meine iNet Bewegungen (Hatte ich fast Vergessen) und der Kommt kaum auf 45°C. (Bild 3)
Zimmertemperatur in Bodenhöhe ist 19°C. Der Rechner Steht am Boden.

Wen Ich alle lüfter um diese Jahreszeit Aufdrehe, Volle Kanne, wirds frostig trotz Megabelastung


----------



## DJ-SK (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte mich zunächst meinen zahllosen Vorrednern anschließen und sagen, dass Staubschutzfilter einen *riesigen Nutzen* haben!
Natürlich muss man einen *geringeren Luftstrom* in Kauf nehmen, dennoch kann ich die Verwendung eines solchen Schutzes nur empfehlen! 

*Mein Tipp:* Man nehme *eine Lage eines gewöhnlichen Papier-Taschentuches* und schneide es auf die richtigen Maße zu. FERTIG!
Eine Lage ist dünn genug um einen guten Luftstrom zu gewähren und dabei effektiv im Kampf gegen den Staub.


----------



## Burkuntu (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen gesehen, wie gut die Filter gearbeitet haben, nachdem ich das Netzteil tauschen mußte.
Die Filtermatten sind braun, das Rechner-Innenleben ist nach ca einem 3/4 Jahr schön clean


----------

